# برنامج رسم دوائر الكنترول



## احمد نصيف (16 مايو 2009)

اليكم برنامج جميل جدا لرسم دوائر الكنترول الخاصة بالتكييفات المركزية
وغرف التبريد وغيرها
والتى تتكون اجزاءها من كونتاكتورات وريليهات وهاى برشر ولو برشر
وثرموستات وهيترات وبوش بوتون وملامسات no و nc وثرملات حماية ...وغيرها
والبرنامج سهل جدا فى الاستخدام
ارحو الدعاء لى ولوالدى وللمسلمين اجمعين
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ijyzgmzqnwd


----------



## معتصم الوطن (16 مايو 2009)

الهم اغفر له ولوالديه و لجميع امة المسلمين


----------



## 000403 (16 مايو 2009)

[align=center]
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©[/align]


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (16 مايو 2009)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (16 مايو 2009)

اللهم ارحمنى ووالديا والمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب . اللهم أميين يارب العالمين


----------



## bobstream (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## احمد نصيف (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## egy_silver (16 مايو 2009)

نور الله دربك وبارك في وقتك وفرج همك وبلغك ماتريد


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (17 مايو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه و لجميع امة المسلمين


----------



## مظلوم (29 يوليو 2009)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد شكرا علي هذا برنامج اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه و لجميع امة المسلمين


----------



## Faresmuradagha (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله الغوالي


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (30 يوليو 2009)

يعجز الكلام عن وصف الأبداع الله يعطيك الف عافية وشكرا والله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (30 يوليو 2009)

اللهم اغفر لنا وله وارحمنا يا الله واغفري لوالدي ووالديه ولجميع امة المسلمين


----------



## wael gamil sayed (25 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## majdy82 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اسأل الله العظيم ان يعطيك حتى يرضيك


----------



## إبن رشد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## youssef hbibo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

mirce


----------



## youssef hbibo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

chokran


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## zaher11122 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع*


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخى العزيز


----------



## nabil505 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ورزقك خير الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## بهيج ميلاد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزتاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## r3142 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## mofreh (27 نوفمبر 2009)

©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©[/align]


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالبدر (29 يناير 2010)

اخيرررررررررررررر
51


----------



## etudiant (30 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## النجفي (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (3 فبراير 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## خادم محمد (1 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير مكشور هذا البرنامج كثير مفيد


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## gharmm (28 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## pora (29 مايو 2010)

اللهم اغفر لوالديك ولامه الاسلام


----------



## ابونورالهدى (1 يونيو 2010)

اللهم ارحم والديه في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## oshaaaaaaaa (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك ورحم والديك و غفر لك و لنا و للمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## م/سليمان333 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم اغفر لهم وللمسلمين جميعا"


----------



## abdelrhman86 (28 أبريل 2011)

الملف غير موجود الرجاء اعاده الرفع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

يا ريت ترفع البرنامج تانى لانه مش موجود الان على الموقع
مع الشكر


----------



## pora (30 أبريل 2011)

الهم اغفر له ولوالديه و لجميع امة المسلمين


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (16 يوليو 2012)

الملف فين يا عالم


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (16 يوليو 2012)

ياريت رفع البرنامج تانى لان الرابط لا يعمل الان


----------



## حجي يسري (18 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENG.AAA_777 (18 يوليو 2012)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي ما قصرت <3


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يوليو 2012)

الملف تالف


----------



## nafiz jaber (30 مايو 2013)

[h=3]Invalid or Deleted File الرجاء ايعادة تحميل البرنامج و اسال الله العظيم ان يغفر لك و لوالديك و للمسلمين[/h]


----------

